# Abbreviation explaination



## tropicalsun (Jun 7, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what the abbreviation (IT) next to dog's name in a pedigree means? Example...SG Orry (IT). Thanks.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

In this case, it means that he was born in Italy.


----------



## tropicalsun (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks! Sometimes the obvious is hard to see


----------

